# Filters



## Redtrk (Jan 10, 2011)

I've been searching the threads here and doing Google searches for wine filters. I can find them that hook up to a transfer pump but do they make one that will work with siphon?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes, its called the Vinbrite Filter and its what Ive been using for years. Its slow though and takes about 45 minutes to do 6 gallons. I usually set it up and do something else while thats filtering.
http://www.finevinewines.com/p-432-5292.aspx


----------



## Redtrk (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you and I will look into it.


----------



## wineomaker (Jan 30, 2011)

I have this type of filter and it is taking forever to filter my cabernet sauvignon kit i have maybe 1 gallon in over an hour, am i doing something wrong, the white wine go a lot faster


----------



## Wade E (Jan 30, 2011)

It takes me 45 minutes to do 6 gallons! The key to doing any filtering is to make sure your wine is basically clear already!!! Next trick is to keep your racking cane at least 1" above the sediment on the bottom until the very last second cause you dont want to clog it first thing or its Asta La Vista (spelling?) Baby!!!!!!! Any filter is not supposed to filter a dirty wine, its just supposed to prevent sediment in the bottles usually instead bulk ageing about 1 year or to pollish a white wine to make it bright!


----------



## Tom (Jan 30, 2011)

I use the Boun Vino Mini-Jet. You can also use it for racking. Will filter 6 gal 12 minutes.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 30, 2011)

Rick,

I'll make you a deal. When you are ready to filter, I'll load my buon mini jet into the saddle bag of the bike, and meet you half way.. Cost for you.................. pay for the filter + 1 yes only 1 Bottle of wine.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 30, 2011)

To Nebraska????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 30, 2011)

Wade E said:


> To Nebraska????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



He's near Cinci. only a 5 hour ride one way. If I meet him half way, I'll be home in time fior dinner. 

Yeah baby, ROAD TRIP. Rick, I'll even bring you a bottle of wine in exchange.


----------



## Tom (Jan 30, 2011)

Wade E said:


> To Nebraska????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



HE did say 1/2 way. Now how will he get it BACK??


----------



## Tom (Jan 30, 2011)

I think he means REDTRK in Ohio. I hope...


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 31, 2011)

Tom said:


> I think he means REDTRK in Ohio. I hope...




Exactly.....


----------



## Redtrk (Jan 31, 2011)

Sounds good to me as i'm always up for a ride. Wine just makes them better.


----------

